# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Google Fit, fitness and health tracking platform for Android, Google Inc., Googleplex, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Google is getting into fitness with Google Fit 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> In an effort to take on Apple's healthkit for iOS, Google has announced Google Fit, a new platform to organize a user's health data.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Fit Is Android's New Health and Fitness Tracking Service"

by Samantha Murphy Kelly
Junу 25, 2014

----------

